# 07 Passat 2.0T FSI Burning Oil



## neons4012 (Aug 14, 2007)

I noticed my car is burning oil. I don't mean consuming oil. Its actually burning oil. I was following my wife the other day and I noticed when she took off their was smoke coming out of the exhaust. Now when I am coming to a stop I can smell oil. 

I have been doing some looking around and not really finding much. I am not sure where its coming from. I haven't pulled the intake off yet to see what the valves look like. 

Anyone have any ideas? My car info is in my sig.

Thanks a lot
Andy


----------



## neons4012 (Aug 14, 2007)

bump


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

First, and cheapest, replace the pressure regulation valve on the front of the valve cover if you have not already converted to a catchcan setup. Or better yet, buy a catchcan setup(more costly). Beyond that, you could have the same issue we had in the beginning with FSIs with the ring end gaps lining up and allowing oil to blow by the rings. I can keep going on, but first and foremost is the PCV venting/recirc. system. So let's start there.
-J. Hines


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

What do you mean by this? *Beyond that, you could have the same issue we had in the beginning with FSIs with the ring end gaps lining up and allowing oil to blow by the rings* - What is the fix for this replacing rings was there a TSB on this issue?


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

In the beginning, we were replacing the engine and shipping back to tech center for diag. Then once the issue was "accepted" by them, we just started re-ringing the engines. But no, there is no TSB or tech-tip on this. Was just a thing you knew about after doing a few. But most dealers will tell you there was no such issue......
 -J. Hines


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

i bet your stock fuel pump is leaking into the oil and thinning out the oil so bad it just passes the rings with ease .... seen it before on big turbo fsi's.... upgrade to the apr and problem solved


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

*TSB on oil consumption*

There was definitely a TSB on oil consumption!


----------



## brucelee91 (May 27, 2006)

OE PCV system is bunk and is designed w/ US emissions standards in mind, has yours been changed under the VW RVU? "Required Vehicle Update" they have uprated the valve and hose pieces, beyond that, the cyl head cover which is an actual part of the PCV system could be leaking internally. pull the coils and plugs, oil saturation could mean head cover gsket leak into plug holes then going past the plugs into combustion chamber. last time plug change was when? dont feel too bad, i saw a 2010 CC that needed a block because of the ring alignment (2,050 miles on ODO) AND bad chain guides. who says the TSI motor is a better idea?? BTW, im hearing the new "r20" that should be coming to the US is a de-tuned S3 and will have the FSI set-up again. go figure:laugh:


----------



## neons4012 (Aug 14, 2007)

I have 42DD ultimate catch can. It has been on their for about 6k miles. I put it on at the same time i went to the APR stage 2. 

I would put the apr pump on but, It is a very costly thing to replace. I want to make sure im fixing the problem. Not just throwing parts at it. 



2001 Variant said:


> How many miles do you have on it? Do you still have warranty?
> Do you have soot on the bumper over the exhaust?
> What color is the smoke? Do you smell the burning oil mostly from behind the car or also from the engine compartment? Does it smoke only right after a start or continuously? Does it change with engine speed/load?
> Have you done an oil change recently? If you overfilled you could get oil in the intake.
> ...


 just turned over 52,000 miles, I do not have a warranty. I have only seen the smoke the one time i was following my wife. The smoke is a light grey color. No soot on the bumper, same soot as always on the exhaust tips. I am actually due for an oil change in about 900 miles. I do smell the oil when i come to a stop for a second but then it goes away. it smells like oil that you drained from a car, not burning oil. Its not enough smoke where i can see it in the rear view mirror. Thats kinda what has me baffled. I think it might be a turbo problem. when a turbo cracks does it only leak internally or would it cause an oil leak that i could see on the ground? I do not have any puddles on the ground. I will have to pull the plugs today an check them.

Thanks, Any help is appreciated!!
Andy


----------



## neons4012 (Aug 14, 2007)

jhines_06gli said:


> First, and cheapest, replace the pressure regulation valve on the front of the valve cover if you have not already converted to a catchcan setup. Or better yet, buy a catchcan setup(more costly). Beyond that, you could have the same issue we had in the beginning with FSIs with the ring end gaps lining up and allowing oil to blow by the rings. I can keep going on, but first and foremost is the PCV venting/recirc. system. So let's start there.
> -J. Hines


Man I would be super happy if it where just a set of rings. That would be a pretty cheap fix.... unless I went full bore and have the engine and head gone over while I had it out..... Decisions, decisions...


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

Rings is a "Cheap" fix? What is your definition of cheap? Rings are $110/cylinder, plus the head gasket, valve cover gasket, head bolts, intake gasket, turbo gaskets/hardware. Things add up quick! My definition of cheap fix would be a $40-$50 part...lol.

And on the oil consumption TSB, believe me......done it 40-50 times, I work for VW. All that TSB outlines is how to properly check/measure the oil consumption of the car. VW says that .5 QT consumption per 600 miles is acceptable in the direct-injection turbocharged engines. So do the math and you'll be VERY low on oil by the end of the 5K interval and completely out by the 10K that VW says is OK. But that's why they also say to check your oil level. It's all a game and without MASS failure, they will not do anything about it, so it's on us. 

But yes, rings could be a possiblity. Best way if you want to check and be sure........take the turbo off and look into the exhaust manifold for oil residue. If there is a cylinder that is leaking oil past rings, it'll be saturated through the runners of the exhaust manifold. But again, a lot of work to check something out........
-J. Hines


----------



## neons4012 (Aug 14, 2007)

jhines_06gli said:


> Rings is a "Cheap" fix? What is your definition of cheap? Rings are $110/cylinder, plus the head gasket, valve cover gasket, head bolts, intake gasket, turbo gaskets/hardware. Things add up quick! My definition of cheap fix would be a $40-$50 part...lol.
> 
> And on the oil consumption TSB, believe me......done it 40-50 times, I work for VW. All that TSB outlines is how to properly check/measure the oil consumption of the car. VW says that .5 QT consumption per 600 miles is acceptable in the direct-injection turbocharged engines. So do the math and you'll be VERY low on oil by the end of the 5K interval and completely out by the 10K that VW says is OK. But that's why they also say to check your oil level. It's all a game and without MASS failure, they will not do anything about it, so it's on us.
> 
> ...



I mean cheap as opposed to completely rebuilding the engine. I guess on a VW if all i have to dump is four or five hundred bucks into a fix thats relatively cheap... 

I guess I will be pulling the exhaust manifold off this weekend....

Thanks for your help!!
Andy


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

Interestingly I was with several mkv gti's this past Sunday and noticed that 3 of them plus mine (someone else noticed mine) were getting that puff of oil smoke on starting from a standstill. 

This is the first time I've really noticed this, but think it's odd that 4 cars have the same 'symptom'. I'd be interested to hear if others have noticed this or is it just a random occurrence that I just happened to catch on Sunday. 

I'll definitely be watching for it. BTW my car doesn't go through any significant amounts of oil between 5k changes and I check it weekly.

My car is Revo stage 2 plus with and apr hpfp and has a new intake cam and follower within the last 10k


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

every dyno and get a reading of your AFR?

maybe your running rich momentarily and your seeing the unburnt fuel puff out? just an idea.


----------



## orye (Jul 1, 2010)

meechelle said:


> Interestingly I was with several mkv gti's this past Sunday and noticed that 3 of them plus mine (someone else noticed mine) were getting that puff of oil smoke on starting from a standstill.
> 
> This is the first time I've really noticed this, but think it's odd that 4 cars have the same 'symptom'. I'd be interested to hear if others have noticed this or is it just a random occurrence that I just happened to catch on Sunday.
> 
> ...


I am from Europe, I own a stock 1.4lt TSI (twincharged) golf V. Its about 38k(miles) on the clock. Have the same isue- cold start puff of oil smoke from stand still. Went to the VW dealer, told me that it is normal. Went to an VW expert having small shop, told me that my turbo cracked

engine consumes 1lt (approx 1qt) per 2000km (approx 1200mi). Dealer again told me its normal. Took it to Dyno, should be 140Hp. But came out 123hp, Dealer said its probably the gas quality.

I dont know what to do?


----------



## neons4012 (Aug 14, 2007)

My car has the smell of burning oil. Its not the smell of a car that is using/burning oil. It kinda smells the same as if you where to spill some oil on your exhaust while doing an oil change. I can smell it when I come to a stop also. 

Andy


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

look on top of transmission towards rear where shifter cable(s) are at. See if there is any oil residue or anything back there. In the rear corners, the upper cam cradle sealant is known to leak. Just a thought. Also valve cover gasket will leak some right onto exhaust to make that smell.
-J. Hines


----------



## neons4012 (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey man thanks. I am going to go check that out right now...

Andy


----------

